# Lymphatic under GMS Exam



## misbell (Dec 14, 2011)

Group-

I know you have to have two or more areas (neck, axillae, groin or other) to qualify for the bullets but my question is if the nodes documented are thyroid & submandibular they are noth under "Neck" and that does not count as 2 bullets or would one fall under "other"???
What really classifies as "other"?


----------

